# Been Sick



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

First day out and about since Friday, was horribly sick the past few days. Perked me up up though that my new lens came in today, snapped this pic with some snow still on the ground, thought I'd share..


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome shot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> awesome shot :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man, love your RS' build thread btw, was checking it out the other day, clean..


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks allot man, just hoping to sell soon :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Being Sick:thumbdown:
Your Passat:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my god :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

wait.... snow in texas.. car looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

wagner17 said:


> wait.... snow in texas.. car looks good though:thumbup:


Yeah we actually got a good amount, that's what was left after 2 days.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome....moar pics


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

snow in texas? what is this world coming too?!? 


car looks real good man


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

global warming my ace


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been seriously considering moving to Texas to get away from the snow....you're pics are confusing me...

car looks amazing.. whats up with the passat bra thing tho???


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

dan the welder said:


> I've been seriously considering moving to Texas to get away from the snow....you're pics are confusing me...
> 
> car looks amazing.. whats up with the passat bra thing tho???



We get snow like maybe 1-2 days a year so not much at all. 

I just got a full respray on the car to pearl white, the bra was on blowout pricing on ecs, so why not, doesn't look terrible and serves a purpose.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks so good dude! :beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

BZin20AE said:


> Looks so good dude! :beer:



Preciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That car looks unapproachable. It's super clean, but it's super mean.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

more pictures please!


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

dope, snow in Texas, what haha


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> That car looks unapproachable. It's super clean, but it's super mean.


Your a3 isn't to bad on the eyes either 


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks. It's a start for me, I suppose. lol

But I'm going to have to say MOAR PICS! Let's see a full shoot


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks. It's a start for me, I suppose. lol
> 
> But I'm going to have to say MOAR PICS! Let's see a full shoot


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

texas and snow:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

love the car and your plate :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

VAGwhore said:


> Soon enough, prolly snap some more tomorrow after work. :thumbup:


Lookin forward eace:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

new desktop :thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

VAGwhore said:


> *SO* sick


fixed  Love it :beer::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Keeping Texas fresh! Car looks great but I came back to Texas to escape the snow and luckily we have been snow free this year. You in Dallas?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Keeping Texas fresh! Car looks great but I came back to Texas to escape the snow and luckily we have been snow free this year. You in Dallas?



Yeah about an hour north of Dallas in Sherman Tx! Haha


----------

